

Google Glass smells bad - smacktoward
http://scripting.com/2014/04/21/googleGlassSmellsBad.html

======
mkautzm
> So wearing Google Glass says something about the person wearing it. You're
> owned and you don't mind if everyone knows

So if you own Glass, you are a tool. Good to know!

If I had 1500 dollars just burning a hole in my pocket, I'd love to get my
hands on that device, but I don't. I'd love to though because I find the
technology very compelling, if a bit gimmicky. If that makes me a tool, I
guess that's something I'd just have to deal with.

